# faviorate trick



## inkedforeva (Apr 21, 2007)

what are some tricks to growing (outdoors mostly) how can i change the color of my buds...how can i increase yeild....potency..every trick ya know lets hear it


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 23, 2007)

color depends on the strain. Get a can of spray paint if you want to change their colors. Increased yield...Light, light, and more light. Do everything possible not to stress the plant out at all. Keep temperatures/humidity in optimal growing/flowering conditions. More light. Co2 rich, fresh air. Potency is strain dependent and also depends on when you harvest. I've heard using UV-B lights can increase resin amounts. That's ultraviolet radiation...It can be health hazardous to your eyes and skin. UV-A is the safer black light, but it supposedly doesn't do the job like the ultraviolet rays the sun puts out. I have yet to test this out so don't take this for certain. The increase in resin, if any, is probably barely even notable anyway.


----------



## ljjr (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry for getting off the topic, but i can't take it anymore, not trying to be funny or disrespectful, but i am curious what exactly is a laserkitten? i'v read some good posts that you have made all very informative, just had to ask. sorry ink,


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 25, 2007)

It's a cat...That shoots lasers. And those lasers make the sound Pew Pew.

Obviously it's not real. Just a silly name.


----------



## ljjr (Apr 25, 2007)

oh ok, no pun intended, i thought it may have been a tv show or a cartoon or something. my deepest apologies that only a southern gentleman like myself can give. "lez e le bon temp roulee"


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

lmao laser kittens go pew pew lol then i go boom boom lol just playin man


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2007)

Ahhhhhh....this whole time I was thinking poo poo.  Glad you cleared that up.  Hahahahahah!



ETA:


----------



## Kindbud (May 1, 2007)

LMAO you should put that as you avador pic laser lol


----------



## tango420 (May 7, 2007)

Hahahahaha


----------

